# Lets see them duck hunting rigs



## sadler2 (Oct 26, 2018)

1754 prodigy
37 HDR


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 26, 2018)

That’s sexy. Sold all mine. 3 kids plus one on the way and all my buddies have them..


----------



## sadler2 (Oct 26, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> That’s sexy. Sold all mine. 3 kids plus one on the way and all my buddies have them..



Thank you.
I done the hunting with the buddy thing and I decided to go out and get my own so  when I get ready to go hunting I can go dont have to wait on no one, I get ready to go home from a hunt I can go. but what sucks is you got the buddies that only wanna show up when its time to hunt. You dont hear from them till its time to go, not there to help rig decoys, or any of that. but hey its all good Ill hunt like i been doing and enjoy doing it


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 26, 2018)

sadler2 said:


> Thank you.
> I done the hunting with the buddy thing and I decided to go out and get my own so  when I get ready to go hunting I can go dont have to wait on no one, I get ready to go home from a hunt I can go. but what sucks is you got the buddies that only wanna show up when its time to hunt. You dont hear from them till its time to go, not there to help rig decoys, or any of that. but hey its all good Ill hunt like i been doing and enjoy doing it



That would stink. I’ve got a real close knit group of guys I hunt with and we are all in 100% together. Didn’t make sense for us all to have boats


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)

It doesnt look brand new anymore but thats her when she was brand new.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 29, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> View attachment 947457


That’s sexy


----------



## sadler2 (Oct 30, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> View attachment 947317


sweet setup!!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 30, 2018)

Not fast but lethal


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 30, 2018)

Might help with pics !!! Lol


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 31, 2018)

rigged for fishing mode. Getting it ready to hunt soon.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> View attachment 947317


I thought your horse died and you replaced him with a mule


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 1, 2018)

Two of our rigs at the camp. The 1644 go devil 35 go cart is light weight and can get super skinny and my 1854 with a gator tail 35 when we hunt more than two folks.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 2, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I thought your horse died and you replaced him with a mule


Thats a OLD picture,notice a outboard and not a Mudmotor ?


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 6, 2018)

She’s slow but she’ll go just about anywhere


----------



## deer.hunter.594 (Nov 14, 2018)

Don’t like going slow ??‍


----------



## Cevans96 (Nov 15, 2018)

deer.hunter.594 said:


> Don’t like going slow ??‍View attachment 949511View attachment 949513





deer.hunter.594 said:


> Don’t like going slow ??‍View attachment 949511View attachment 949513


Black looks way better than the silver


----------



## Cevans96 (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Dub (Dec 3, 2018)

deer.hunter.594 said:


> Don’t like going slow ??‍View attachment 949511View attachment 949513





Good grief that thing looks scary fast.....bigtime scary fast.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 11, 2018)

MudDucker said:


>


LOL


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 13, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> She’s slow but she’ll go just about anywhere
> 
> 
> View attachment 948433


She is slow because she is only 5 or 6.  I have found that they hit their peak speed about 20.  Mine topped out about 18, but he can still go pretty good at 21.


----------



## devolve (Dec 17, 2018)

My G3 1652. She’s gets the job done


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 4, 2019)

I've only got 100.00 in the boat but it works great in the sloughs and it's small enough for me to drag by myself. Don't be laughing at me! I left it down at the river and the water came up so I drug it out with the 4 wheeler


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 5, 2019)

sadler2 said:


> View attachment 947141
> 
> 1754 prodigy
> 37 HDR


I like the idea with the anchor poles how hard would it be to do that


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 5, 2019)

sadler2 said:


> Thank you.
> I done the hunting with the buddy thing and I decided to go out and get my own so  when I get ready to go hunting I can go dont have to wait on no one, I get ready to go home from a hunt I can go. but what sucks is you got the buddies that only wanna show up when its time to hunt. You dont hear from them till its time to go, not there to help rig decoys, or any of that. but hey its all good Ill hunt like i been doing and enjoy doing it


I know the feeling all to well to me that is what makes it a hunting trip setting up so later you can say we did this but I think that's why I don't have buddies that duck hunt


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hammockben1 said:


> I like the idea with the anchor poles how hard would it be to do that



not sure hole saw and welding the voids up around it but not sure id do it at home


----------

